# Appli pour traduire et lire en même temps



## Nonos81 (11 Mai 2021)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous !

On connait les applis qui traduisent
On connait les applis qui lisent à voix haute

Mon patron veut : Pouvoir traduire un texte et que son téléphone lui lise à voix haute la traduction dans la foulée
"Genre je reçois un mail en anglais, je veux le traduire, et en plus je veux que mon téléphone me lise la traduction à voix haute parce que flemme de lire..."

Une bonne âme qui connaitrait la solution à cette question ? (et accessoirement me permettrait de passer un bon Weekend  ^^ )

Merci d'avance !


----------



## mokuchley (11 Mai 2021)

dite a votre patron d'embaucher quelqu'un !


----------



## Chris K (11 Mai 2021)

On est rémunéré pour répondre au problème de ton patron ?


----------



## edenpulse (11 Mai 2021)

Moi j'aimerais bien une licorne aussi. 
Sinon il peut apprendre l'anglais aussi.


----------

